# My latest addition



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

About to pick this up if the guy replies back to me. 

Here's the info he wrote about it:

1971 Coal Krate very, very nice bike. Date code (AG) January 71, coaster frame, I built this bike about seven years ago. It's never been riden just on display. Professionally painted black, chainguard painted & screened by Pete at Hyperformance. Seat is a charcoal grey glitter Persons seat. Springer, rear shock sissy bar, fenders, handle bars, pedals & tires are all from the 1998 Schwinn Krate reproductions which are the better quality repos, better then the junk made now, every other part is original era Schwinn. Rear rim is a beautiful side stamped S-2 respoked to a rechromed 1970 hearing bone hub, very nice!!! Front is a side stamped Schwinn 16 inch coaster S-7. Why buy one of the Taiwan krates when you can have a 71 Schwinn Krate. $430 plus shipping. Cost me alot more then that to build back then.


I've been wanting one ever since I saw one. The ficticious "Coal Krate" :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

nice hope it goes through....were can i get a crown like that one on the fork


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

i have a 1964 copper sting ray, all og, with a slick rear tire, it has never been redone, anybody have an idea how much its worth


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 1 2006, 10:33 AM~6086513
> *About to pick this up if the guy replies back to me.
> 
> Here's the info he wrote about it:
> ...


  How many bikes do you have now?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

rauls mad


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERT71MC_@Sep 1 2006, 10:46 AM~6086570
> *i have a 1964 copper sting ray, all og, with a slick rear tire, it has never been redone, anybody have an idea how much its worth
> *


Do you have any pics of it?


----------



## Spanish_Mayan_God (Dec 11, 2005)

fuk man nice real clean


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 1 2006, 11:06 AM~6086649
> *rauls mad
> *


Im happy with my original. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey tony get at me homie 812-402-4362 i need to ask you somethings


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

thats a 12"


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TwistedRide666_@Sep 1 2006, 12:53 PM~6086804
> *thats a 12"
> *


wtf...are u talkin about :twak: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwistedRide666_@Sep 1 2006, 11:53 AM~6086804
> *thats a 12"
> *


Thats a 20" bro.


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

ook


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERT71MC_@Sep 1 2006, 10:46 AM~6086570
> *i have a 1964 copper sting ray, all og, with a slick rear tire, it has never been redone, anybody have an idea how much its worth
> *


any pics of it homie, im trying to fix my 64 stingray too


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Sep 1 2006, 01:21 PM~6086955
> *any pics of it homie, im trying to fix my 64 stingray too
> *


i will try to take some this weekend


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 1 2006, 10:05 PM~6086647
> *  How many bikes do you have now?
> *



:dunno: Starting to lose count.

Lets see ok from memory:

Tombstone 16" Radical

Wyatt's Revenge 16" Full/Radical

Fantasy 20" Semi

16" Original white mini stingray

20" AMX Swift Hornet

20" AMX Galactic Cruizer

16" 80's Pixie

16" 70's Pixie

16" late 60's Pixie

1955 Black Phantom near mint purchased for $600 on ebay

Brown Fair Lady

Pink Fair Lady

Green Stardust

3 Lil Tigers

Orange Krate Repro

Grape Krate Repro

Apple Krate Repro

Grey Ghost Repro

New chopper Stingray

2 radical custom skateboards

I think that's it :dunno:

21 bikes total before I add the Coal Picker. My ex used to tell me that if we were to get married I can only have 1 bike :twak: That's partly why she's an *EX* :roflmao: She used to think my love of lowrider bikes was "just a phase" :uh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 80 T TOP_@Sep 1 2006, 09:39 PM~6086541
> *nice hope it goes through....were can i get a crown like that one on the fork
> *


Most of the parts were off of a 1998 repro Orange Krate. That crown was a repro one I think. Here's a closeup of it


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

DAMN TONY I BETTER BUY 1 MORE JUST TO MAKE SURE YOU DONT PASS ME UP :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 1 2006, 11:41 PM~6087082
> *DAMN TONY I BETTER BUY 1 MORE JUST TO MAKE SURE YOU DONT PASS ME UP :biggrin:
> *


List all the bikes you got


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 80 T TOP_@Sep 1 2006, 09:39 PM~6086541
> *nice hope it goes through....were can i get a crown like that one on the fork
> *


Here's one just like it on ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/SCHWINN-SPRINGER-FORK-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> List all the bikes you got
> 
> 20'' Mild Trike
> 
> ...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> > List all the bikes you got
> >
> > 20'' Mild Trike
> >
> ...


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Did you see this one on Ebay?





























Ebay Description 

HERE IS A 16" MINI KOAL KRATE. THIS IS A VERY CLEAN LITTLE BICYCLE THAT WOULD LOOK VERY NICE ON DISPLAY IN YOUR COLLECTION.THIS SPORTS THE S7 RIMS ,SCHWINN SUPERIOR REAR TIRE,IRC S7 FRONT TIRE,SISSY BAR,END CAPS ON SISSY BAR AND KICKSTAND.S SEAT POST BRACKET,NEW LONG SEATPOST,PEDALS,HANDLEBAR GRIPSAND CHAIN. SERIAL # MQ. THERE IS NO HANDLING OR PACKING FEE. THERE IS A FLAT SHIPPING CHARGE OF $50.00 EAST OF ROCKIES AND $60.00 WEST OF ROCKIES. 



He wanted $325 for it.


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 1 2006, 04:35 PM~6087053
> *Most of the parts were off of a 1998 repro Orange Krate.  That crown was a repro one I think.  Here's a closeup of it
> 
> 
> ...


i was gonna say from the look of it - if you thot you got n all og you are severely mistaken... but i knew u no beter


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

n roughly how much is a 1 owner original reciept 1970s yellow phantom woth with litlle rust??? might get one for free


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Sep 1 2006, 05:42 PM~6088879
> *i was gonna say from the look of it - if you thot you got n all og you are severely mistaken... but i knew u  no beter
> *


What isnt og on that bike? Whats wrong with it?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 2 2006, 07:14 AM~6089626
> *What isnt og on that bike? Whats wrong with it?
> *


Huh? Where did you pull that quote from?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Sep 1 2006, 05:42 PM~6088879
> *i was gonna say from the look of it - if you thot you got n all og you are severely mistaken... but i knew u  no beter
> *


From this guy.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 5 2006, 06:59 PM~6107483
> *From this guy.
> *


What post number is that? I couldn't find it in this topic


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao: its right up there. #24.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 5 2006, 07:02 PM~6107496
> *:roflmao: its right up there. #24.
> *


That's cuz he edited it to:

n roughly how much is a 1 owner original reciept 1970s yellow phantom woth with litlle rust??? might get one for free 

Mystery solved, do I get a Scooby Snack or do I at least get to look up Daphnie's skirt? :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 5 2006, 08:10 AM~6107550
> *That's cuz he edited it to:
> 
> n roughly how much is a 1 owner original reciept 1970s yellow phantom woth with litlle rust??? might get one for free
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 5 2006, 07:26 PM~6107651
> *:ugh:
> *


Daphnie was the hot one :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 5 2006, 08:28 AM~6107667
> *Daphnie was the hot one :thumbsup:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 5 2006, 07:30 PM~6107679
> *:ugh:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 1 2006, 02:30 PM~6087015
> *:dunno: Starting to lose count.
> 
> Lets see ok from memory:
> ...


damn


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 1 2006, 01:53 PM~6087165
> *  Huh?  You combined your list with my list :dunno:
> *


 :uh: NO I DIDN'T :uh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 5 2006, 08:47 PM~6108325
> *:uh: NO I DIDN'T :uh:
> *


So you got the same exact bikes as me?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 5 2006, 10:51 AM~6108385
> *So you got the same exact bikes as me?
> *


KIND OF BUT NOT REALLY


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 1 2006, 02:53 PM~6087165
> *  Huh?  You combined your list with my list :dunno:
> *


take a picture of them tony :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 5 2006, 09:01 PM~6108494
> *take a picture of them tony  :biggrin:
> *


You already know what a brown cardboard box looks like don't ya? :twak: I have the New Stingray, Grape Krate repro, Apple Krate Repro, and Orange Krate repro still in the original boxes. I should take them and enter them in the show like that. That's TRUE OG there


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 5 2006, 11:33 AM~6108905
> *You already know what a brown cardboard box looks like don't ya? :twak:  I have the New Stingray, Grape Krate repro, Apple Krate Repro, and Orange Krate repro still in the original boxes.  I should take them and enter them in the show like that.  That's TRUE OG there
> *


but you dont have pics of anything huh?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 5 2006, 10:42 PM~6108957
> *but you dont have pics of anything huh?
> *


Damn I'm being called out again. Alright I'll throw some pix up on photobucket to satisfy everyone :roflmao: 

Give me a minute


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 5 2006, 11:44 AM~6108974
> *Damn I'm being called out again.  Alright I'll throw some pix up on photobucket to satisfy everyone :roflmao:
> 
> Give me a minute
> *


I knew it. Your not going to post to post pics.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Here's the AMX Swift Hornet. Picked this up on Yahoo Auctions about 4 years ago for $100 with shipping. Its in excellent condition, almost brand new. Only a few scuffs on the AMX decals


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 5 2006, 10:45 PM~6108985
> *I knew it. Your not going to post to post pics.
> *


Uh huh. Here you go. My AMX Galactic Cruizer. Another unknown Krate duplicate that I picked up for $150 shipped off Ebay this summer. the losing bidder begged me to sell this bike to him because he wanted it as a bday gift to his brother. But I was an ass and kept it for my collection :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 5 2006, 11:55 AM~6109018
> *Uh huh.  Here you go.  My AMX Galactic Cruizer.  Another unknown Krate duplicate that I picked up for $150 shipped off Ebay this summer.  the losing bidder begged me to sell this bike to him because he wanted it as a bday gift to his brother.  But I was an ass and kept it for my collection  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


I heard someone call that bike a galactic piece of shit before. True story.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Here's the Fair Lady I picked up off Ebay this summer for $125 shipped. Very good shape for its age, just needs cleaning and a nut for the front fender


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

And of course who doesn't know Fantasy? I still owe homeboy $300 on it too


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 1 2006, 01:30 PM~6087015
> *:dunno: Starting to lose count.
> 
> Lets see ok from memory:
> ...


TOO much shit Tony!!! You need to focus on ONE!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 5 2006, 11:03 PM~6109074
> *TOO much shit Tony!!! You need to focus on ONE!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


Hey man almost all of these are in good condition. The Fair Lady , Pixies, and Lil Tigers are probably in 8 out of 10 condition right now but the rest are cherry.

I'll concentrate on one a YEAR maybe :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Here's my Grey Ghost Repro










and my midget Stingray


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Pink Fairlady I got off Ebay this summer. I'm selling it though, any offers??


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

You know what would be great? If you could snap a pic of all of them together.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

1970s Stardust. Excellent shape, slight rip in the seat and needs seat clamp. Other than that it has the thin tires and fenders, back fender has 2 bends in it. Up for sale $150 firm


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 5 2006, 11:13 PM~6109132
> *You know what would be great? If you could snap a pic of all of them together.
> *


Alright man I'll try to snap pix of them in my shed today or tomorrow just for you brotha :thumbsup:

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Here's my lineup in SD this year:

Wyatt's Revenge
Fantasy
16" Original
Tombstone Skateboard
Lil Casino Skateboard


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

The LRM Tour director don't let me enter these as entries for Special Interest though so they're going to have to go on my displays as accessories now :tears:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Tombstone


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Wicked Ride, ah I miss those years.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 5 2006, 02:13 PM~6109132
> *You know what would be great? If you could snap a pic of all of them together.
> *


it won't happen :nono:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 6 2006, 05:34 PM~6114724
> *it won't happen :nono:
> *


 :uh: 

I knew there would be someone else doubting me so here they are.

Pix for you haters out there

My Grape Lil Tiger. Yeah I'm changing the seat out. I have a mint white glitter seat and NOS sissybar I'm puttin on that


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

This is the red Pixie I'm selling. $65 firm before shipping. $85 shipped











Here's another Lil Tiger


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

ok, i believe you tony


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

My boxed up New Stingray










My boxed up Repro Orange Krate


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Here we go left to right:

Brown Fair lady ( you can barely see the top bar)

White midget Stingray

Red Pixie

AMX Galactic Cruizer


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Pink Fair Lady for sale $80 Firm + shipping

Stardust $150 firm + shipping

Brown Fair Lady

Red Pixie


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Ok if you count these two rust buckets sitting in the back yard I have 23 bikes.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

1956 Black Phantom

AMX Swift Hornet

Grey Ghost Repro


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Shot of my skateboard display. And that "Kneading fingers" thing is one of those back massagers before you guys start thinking :ugh:



:roflmao:


Are you happy now Raul? :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 6 2006, 07:04 AM~6114878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I wont be happy untill you clean out that shed. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 6 2006, 07:50 PM~6115482
> *I wont be happy untill you clean out that shed.  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: Naw that's actually not too bad. I have all my crap on one corner and all my bikes in the rest with easy access so I can take them in and out with no prob


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:uh: :uh: no wonder your single 


















just kidding :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 6 2006, 11:29 AM~6116015
> *:uh: :uh: no wonder your single
> just kidding :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 6 2006, 12:29 PM~6116015
> *:uh: :uh: no wonder your single
> just kidding :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *



single forever, but damn it, he owns more bikes than anyone else :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 6 2006, 09:47 PM~6116110
> *single forever, but damn it, he owns more bikes than anyone else :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: That's right damn it :cheesy: 

NO woman gonna be pullin the reigns in on me stopping my love of bikes 

My ex said 1 bike, screw it I have 23. My current girl don't care that I have the hobby, she doesn't mind it at all. She just hates the hours I spend setting up at shows. She's in charge of lighting :thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

I might just post up my collection. I might be cleaning my garage this weekend and pull em all out. you have alot of nice bike there.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 7 2006, 01:31 AM~6117886
> *I might just post up my collection. I might be cleaning my garage this weekend and pull em all out. you have alot of nice bike there.
> *


Post your collection up man :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Sep 5 2006, 01:55 PM~6109018-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



more like Gay-lactic Cruizer
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 6 2006, 01:22 PM~6116329
> *:roflmao:  That's right damn it  :cheesy:
> 
> NO woman gonna be pullin the reigns in on me stopping my love of bikes
> ...



tony's "current girl" is the brown Fair Lady, hahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 9 2006, 12:19 AM~6132444
> *more like Gay-lactic Cruizer
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


Don't matter to me, its still in my collection


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 9 2006, 12:23 AM~6132473
> *tony's "current girl" is the brown Fair Lady, hahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


Why is it you guys seem to think I can't get a woman? :tears:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 8 2006, 03:28 PM~6132510
> *Why is it you guys seem to think I can't get a woman? :tears:
> *


post pics and i'll believe you, i won't make fun of you again. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 9 2006, 12:30 AM~6132521
> *post pics and i'll believe you, i won't make fun of you again. :biggrin:
> *


If I can find them. I got some but don't know if they're on this USB drive I got with me. give me a min............


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 8 2006, 03:35 PM~6132568
> *If I can find them.  I got some but don't know if they're on this USB drive I got with me. give me a min............
> *


car show models don't count :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Supershow 2004


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 8 2006, 03:40 PM~6132624
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:  :0 :tears: :tears: :tears: 

i'm sorry for all the bad things i said about you, please forgive me. i feel so bad now, i don't know how i could continue to live with myself. :tears: :tears: :tears:











































mmmm nnnaaawww!!!!!! i'm just kidding :biggrin:


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 8 2006, 03:42 PM~6132638
> *:uh:    :0  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> i'm sorry for all the bad things i said about you, please forgive me.  i feel so bad now, i don't know how i could continue to live with myself.  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

LOL


----------

